# Hearing ends for fired K9 trooper - abc11tv.com



## admin (Mar 27, 2006)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/8-0&fd=R&url=http://abclocal.go.com/wtvd/story%3Fsection%3Dnews/local%26id%3D6113392&cid=0&ei=F7scSOH-E5PwyAShlJWHBg&usg=AFrqEzdNXCINfan7bLSvamIbpoqLjfMWZg">Hearing ends for fired <b>K9</b> trooper</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>abc11tv.com, NC -</font> <nobr>Apr 30, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>The video shows a then North Carolina Highway patrolman kicking his <b>K9</b> partner. Charles Jones, the trooper in question as fired last year when the video was <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

